# Rose Gold fashion watch that will not fade?



## Carmen (Nov 11, 2013)

Does any such thing exist?

I've been wearing a rose gold Fossil for a little over a month now and it's already showing signs of fading on the band. I was hoping to save up for a rose gold Michael Kors but I've read reviews and apparently MK fades just the same. 

I know plated watches will eventually fade. But does anyone know of any brands that will fade slower than an MK, Marc Jacobs, Fossil, etc? For around $200 I would expect the watch to last me a good year at least. I was thinking about getting either Coach or Juicy Couture. Does anyone have any experience with those brands?

I am obviously looking for a rose gold plated, gold filled or pvd watch. Not actual gold. I couldn't care much for the mechanics of the watch. I just want something fashionable that will look nice on my wrist as an accessory. Hence, the watch not fading is more important to me than having a watch with the best movement. 

Any suggestions are highly appreciated. TIA.


----------



## davehzrd (Nov 17, 2013)

just picked up a 3-year-old nixon 42-20 this week, and either the rose gold coloring on this watch is bulletproof, or the previous owner barely wore it. it still looks like 9/10 brand new!

Sent recklessly and at-large using Forum Runner


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

;-)


Carmen said:


> Does any such thing exist?
> 
> I've been wearing a rose gold Fossil for a little over a month now and it's already showing signs of fading on the band. I was hoping to save up for a rose gold Michael Kors but I've read reviews and apparently MK fades just the same.
> 
> ...


You would have to know the micron thickness of the gold plating. Not many companies will post that.The only way to get a watch that will never fade, is to get a solid gold watch.

Start saving ;-)


----------

